# Drum brake exploded view drawing needed



## Greg Pinch (Apr 24, 2011)

Hello,

I have a 1949 Schwinn Town and Country tandem with high-flange drum brakes front and rear.
I am trying to find exploded view drawings of the F&R hubs to find out if I have all the proper axle lock nuts and washers.

Any help would be much appreciated


----------



## pakman2 (Apr 24, 2011)

The Schwinn service manual vol 1 has exploded views of many brakes and in on line at the schwinnbike forums site in the reference section and also a parts manual for lightweight bicycles fromm approx 1940 has parts breakdowns and may help and can be found at grobbel.org. This should be a start.


----------



## Greg Pinch (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks for the reply.

I just went and tried to find what you suggested and had no luck ???


----------



## pakman2 (Apr 25, 2011)

My error. Try looking under sldb section in schwinnbikeforum and the manual is listed there.


----------



## Greg Pinch (Apr 25, 2011)

Ahhh, thanks just found it.

Unfortunately the exploded hub drawing is from a much newer model.
Since mine is 1949 is is pretty different from the newer version.
What I am trying to determine if there are any washers missing from the axle/cones.


----------



## pakman2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Did you try the grobbel.org site and look up the pre war light weight parts manual as it is approx 80 pages and has many views of early components and gives a listing of each part.


----------



## Greg Pinch (Apr 25, 2011)

Hello,

I went to the grobbel.org site and don't see any bicycle stuff on there at all. Maybe I am not looking correctly.


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 25, 2011)

Most original  axles have a washer between the fork and the locknut for the cone. They also have a washer between the axle nut and fork. A bike with fenders will have a serrated washer between the fender braces and fork  and a regular washer between the axle nut and fender braces. You'll sometimes see a serrated washer between the fork and axle nut, or a  serrated nut with no washer. The rear wheel will always have a serrated washer or nut holding the wheel on but no washer between the rear fork and cone locknut. The style of brakes really doesn't matter, it's all about holding the axle on the bike. Go back to the service manual and look up axles or wheels you'll probably see something that will work for you.

Pat


----------



## Greg Pinch (Apr 25, 2011)

LOL....so basically some have washers and some don't. 

I have fenders front and rear. 
My front hub has a set of thick washers and rear hub has a set of serrated washers.  
This is how it came to me. It's a 1949 tandem with drum brakes. It appears untouched so I am just trying to confirm if there are some missing washers.

So, if I understand this correctly...on the front I should have a regular washer between the fork and cone locknut, a thicker washer between the fork and fender braces, a regular washer between the fender braces and the axle nut?
On the rear I should have a serrated washer between the dropouts and the fender braces, a regular washer between the fender braces and the axle nut?


----------



## pakman2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Under grobbel.org, go to miscellany and click on it and then you will see msrk's schwinn stuff and click on it and it will bring up a heading to click for the 80 page parts catalog. lots of info.


----------



## Greg Pinch (Apr 26, 2011)

Great, I just found it, thanks.
It does show my hubs and it shows that there are only one set of washers per front and rear. That is what my hubs came with.

So, on the front should I use the washer between the fender braces and the fork or the axle nut?
On the rear I assume I use the serrated washer between the dropouts and the fender braces?


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 26, 2011)

Greg Pinch said:


> LOL....so basically some have washers and some don't.
> 
> I have fenders front and rear.
> My front hub has a set of thick washers and rear hub has a set of serrated washers.
> ...




Yep,That's it,although I'd think the front "thick" washer between the fork and fender braces would be serrated. 

Pat


----------



## Greg Pinch (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi Pat,
Thanks again for the reply.

I just saw an exploded view drawing from one of the service manuals. It shows only one set of washers per front and back. That is actually what my bike came with.
So, on the front should I use the washer between the fender braces and the fork or the axle nut?
On the rear I assume I use the serrated washer between the dropouts and the fender braces?


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 26, 2011)

Greg Pinch said:


> Hi Pat,
> Thanks again for the reply.
> 
> I just saw an exploded view drawing from one of the service manuals. It shows only one set of washers per front and back. That is actually what my bike came with.
> ...




The braces might have tell tale marks on them showing the factory method. I'd use a serrated washer between the braces and fork,then a regular washer between the nut and braces. I have a Columbia tandem that needed this method or the wheel wouldn't stay tight.Good luck.

Pat


----------



## Greg Pinch (Apr 26, 2011)

Ya, I think I will go pick up some additional washers and mount as you suggested.


----------



## DonChristie (Apr 28, 2011)

Do you mind posting the exploded view for us thread watchers? Thanks!


----------

